
Will automation and the Internet of things lead to mass unemployment? - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/media-network/2015/may/27/internet-of-things-automation-unemployment
======
honest_joe
Will it ? I do not think so. The man has always managed to create a lot of
unnecessary jobs. Take a look at almost any management positions.

I am not saying they are not important...what i am saying is that most of the
jobs that require a manager would be better with no manager rather than a poor
one. And believe me there's only 1% of all the managers that are actually
worth it.

